# early 70 s frame



## mike the mailman (Mar 9, 2011)

here in Omaha I am building a crazy 54 chev sedan ( gravedigger ) on a 70s pontiac frame...The frame #s are gone I want to put on drop spindles and need to know the approx year...I also want to buy the armored brake lines ( one 1/4 and one 3/16 )between the master and pro P valve where can this very common GM hardware be bought ????mike the mailman


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

CheckoutSpeedway Motors - Street Rod Parts, Race Parts, Ford Flathead Parts, Sprint and Midget Racing Parts, Pedal Car Parts they have a lot of cool stuff for "OLD Hot Rods"........E


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Inline tube The brake plumbing experts


----------



## mike the mailman (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone any idea what year frame i am working with ??


----------

